# New to IronMag!



## KFella (Jan 28, 2014)

I am new to the iron magazine forums. I used previous sites but I find this one to be much easier to use and more resourceful! I have 2 questions and I don't know if im posting in the right forum but here goes.. I am new to taking pro hormones and was doing a lot of research and found one called Super DMZ 2.0. I was wondering the results of users on here? I had read and watched reviews on other sites and guys are getting massive gains from it, and also putting on a lot of mass. but as I said I am new to doing cycles so I am unsure as to what PCT's to use? I heard of guys using liver supports, and some other things but was wondering what worked best?


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the board


Sent from the bottom of a protein jug.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard 


Warrior


----------



## 13bret (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome! The search feature wouls work for you to find threads and post about a certain product. Enjoy

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## blergs. (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Roy1027 (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Rockyy (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome.  

Did you find some of the answers you were seeking?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 17, 2014)

Super DMZ 2.0 is a great product. You should be able to find plenty of reviews for it here on IMF.
Try posting your questions in the supplements forum here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/12-Supplements

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 18, 2014)

*WELCOME TO THE BOARD*


----------



## evoltwins (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol @ the above pic!!!!! 
Woot


----------



## KFella (Feb 20, 2014)

Rockyy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Did you find some of the answers you were seeking?



Yes!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 20, 2014)

welcome man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2014)

Late to the party. Welcome!


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithO54 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome Brother,
Lots of good advice, information and knowledge.
Welcome,
Keith O 54


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

